# Wednesday Night



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Went out last night to wet a line. It was crazy windy for a while and the bay was white capping pretty good. Nothing much to report. There were lots of catfish being caught, mostly sail cats. My cousin caught one keeper mangrove and the guy next to us caught one also. A couple ladyfish were caught also. So I throw out a ladyfish head and hook up with a decent shark. Got him to the pier, a solid 5' bull shark (FATTY). Popped him off and he lived to tell his buddies about it. Sorry no pics, kinda hard to take pics and fight a fish.......lol


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey at least you got a line wet. I haven't in about a month. Where were you? I'm gonna guess the pier at the sikes bridge.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Quit poppin em off, and take a pic with your other hand. Nice to hear a shark over 2ft lives out there.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

> *konz (8/6/2009)*Went out last night to wet a line. It was crazy windy for a while and the bay was white capping pretty good. Nothing much to report. There were lots of catfish being caught, mostly sail cats. My cousin caught one keeper mangrove and the guy next to us caught one also. A couple ladyfish were caught also. So I throw out a ladyfish head and hook up with a decent shark. Got him to the pier, a solid 5' bull shark (FATTY). Popped him off and he lived to tell his buddies about it. Sorry no pics, kinda hard to take pics and fight a fish.......lol


Great job on the Bull! Do you guys keep track of how many you guys land every year? Bet you have quite a few, they are probably getting use to you guys feeding them and have no problem dropping by to get some fresh Ladyfish, especially if theyget to be released after they get a good bite or two. Hope that you have great luck the night of the bash coming up too! If you had to say which species of Shark tends to try and spool the line more thatn others, which would you say? Or which do you think are the less aggressive when it comes to leaving the scene. I've caught a few Bonnets and didn't realize I had a Shark until it was in sight, felt like a big Catfish.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice Job Ray,, Glad you had some fun!!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

way to go ray !!:clap


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

awesome! im gonna have to take you up on that offer to come to the next PFF shark night!


----------



## liam (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice job Ray.That must have bin a good fight


----------

